# Community > Resource Library >  Hell,I was there

## Driverman

I want to read a book by Elmer Keith called "hell, I was there" but have had no luck in finding it anywhere including the library . Does anyone have a copy I could borrow or buy.

----------


## rossi.45

I read it years ago, also Elmers book on pistols, that was his best in my opinion . . Good luck in your search

----------


## muzza



----------


## rugerman

Nice, job done  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Driverman

> Attachment 167272


They want $175.71 .Ill give them a miss and hope for something local

----------


## zimmer

I see them asking up to $900 in the States for good condition copies.

----------


## Driverman

> I see them asking up to $900 in the States for good condition copies.


I dont think I want to read it that much.

----------


## gundoc

They were available in a soft cover version that was published by Petersen. I see I paid $72 for my copy many years ago.

----------


## muzza

Heres some more - https://biblio.co.nz/booksearch/auth...ll-i-was-there

With good books you either pay the asking price or you miss out . I looked for a year for a "cheap" copy  of this book for a friend and in the end we paid the going rate to get a copy. I dont have one myself....

----------

